# problems with camera



## Tony14 (May 8, 2005)

I am having some problems with my camera. it takes the pictures just fine, but I can not get the pictures onto the computer. I'll take any suggestions.


----------



## Pettydigger (May 9, 2005)

Hey Tony, what kind of software do you have for your camera? Do you have the correct drivers for it? Josh


----------



## Tony14 (May 9, 2005)

I think so..... I'll try looking again.


----------



## Tony14 (May 11, 2005)

when I try loading the pictures onto the computer all it says is connection failed. I have tried many different things and have the right parts but I still cant get it past that meessage.


----------



## Pettydigger (May 11, 2005)

Tony I know how frustrating it is trying to troubleshoot problems with a computer or camera.If you like e-mail me, tell me your brand of camera and photo software, I may be able to help you out. Troubleshooting with you through this bottle forum could get way to extensive[]
       PD


----------



## Tony14 (May 12, 2005)

Just so everyone knows...I got it fixed!!! I reinstalled it, something must have gone wrong when I installed is the first time.


----------



## Pettydigger (May 12, 2005)

Glad to hear your up and running Tony, a good ole reinstall will usually help out 90% of the time[] Hey get some pics posted of your glass you have hauled home[] Josh


----------

